

Ask HN: Like ParenScript(Lisp Library), Is there anything for C#  - prabuinet

I'm looking for a CL library which can generate C# from sexp. Similar to what Parenscript does (sexp to JS).<p>If not available, is it easy to write it from scratch?<p>Any pointers please. 
Thanks.
======
Kjeldahl
Well, there's Clojure which supports CLR. You will not get the C# source code
out of it, but it will compile to CLR and run on Windows. As always, unless
you already know the platform APIs pretty well, it's going to be hard to get
started on a new platform with a new language where documentation is virtually
zero, but if you know your way around C# and the APIs you should be ready to
go.

~~~
prabuinet
I dont think Clojure for CLR will be useful for me. Because I'm mainly looking
for C# Code Generation (readable code).

